# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Issue when responding to classified ads?

## westsideryan

Howdy,

I don't really know if this is the right place to post this.

I have been having issues when responding to classified ads here on the Cafe.  

I will send multiple emails to a seller stating that I will purchase what they are selling, but I will never hear back and the item will still be listed for sale.  I am thinking that the following might have something to do with it. 

Yesterday I responded to an ad for some picks.  When I had got home from class I noticed that I received a response stating that they were mine and to send a PayPal payment.  So I sent the payment.  A little while later I received an email from the seller stating that there was a phishing warning attached to my email and that he got scared and sold them to someone else.  He than refunded my payment.

I know that a phishing warning gets attached to an email when you respond to a classified ad here, but according to the seller my email was the only one that he had received that had the warning attached (I was told that the person he re-sold them to didn't have the warning attached?) and that he has done many transactions via the cafe, but has never seen this warning before.

I guess that my question is, why do some people have a warning attached when responding to ads and others do not?

Thanks,

Ryan

----------


## Scott Tichenor

We've been aware of occasional reports of this and recently discovered GMail seems to be the only email provider that is paranoid about and appends those notices--which are incorrect/false. Can't find any other email services routinely evaluating these incorrectly (such as Yahoo, MSN, Hotmail, rocketmail, aol.com, etc.). We're investigating is all I can tell you. 

Should be posted in the Software Support area if at all and I'm moving it there. The Classifieds are not a part of the Forum software, share no database, no screening features, anything. Simply falls under mandolincafe.com.

----------

westsideryan

----------


## westsideryan

Thanks.  I've seen the warning a bunch of times so I assumed that it was on every email sent from the classifieds.  I guess that I should look into another email address for when I respond to ads then.  I hope it doesn't weird out sellers when my PayPal email is different!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This has been resolved. Should see no further warnings sent with replies if you're a GMail user.

----------


## westsideryan

> This has been resolved. Should see no further warnings sent with replies if you're a GMail user.


Awesome! Thanks!

----------


## Koko

I have been having a similar problem where my reply to the classified ads go unanswered.  I have not heard back from one person I responded to a few days ago either.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> I have been having a similar problem where my reply to the classified ads go unanswered.  I have not heard back from one person I responded to a few days ago either.


This is unrelated to your problem and is not a technical issue, but rather, one of many reasons why some people don't see replies to their email. I explained that in an email to you already but for the benefit of others reading, we see reports of aggressive email service providers that send these to spam folders, or worse, people enter email addresses incorrectly. Or they just don't answer because it's sold. Lots of reasons.

----------


## AMandolin

I have been responding to a classified ad and after I hit send the screen switches to a blank screen, I can’t tell if it was sent or not.
I am using an iPad if that helps. Any thoughts? Thanks

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> I have been responding to a classified ad and after I hit send the screen switches to a blank screen, I can’t tell if it was sent or not.
> I am using an iPad if that helps. Any thoughts? Thanks


When submitting the reply to the ad are you using the same email address that's associated with your forum account? If so I can test what the problem might be. If not I'll need to know what address you're using and it'd be best to not share that information publicly so contact us *here* unless you know our direct email address. 

It could be one or two things but the description fits the way the classifieds are designed to behave with an address found in an online spam database we employ silently so that no one receives spam from the classifieds. Upon submission of a new ad or reply, it taps that external database and if it finds a match the classifieds are instructed to die and a white, blank page is returned. No feedback. Reason for that is you best deal with spam by not providing any kind of feedback or else they back up and try the next trick. How much spam usage is attempted to warrant this? Alot. Last I looked the forum itself was receiving several hundred new registration attempts per day, most automated but some by a human. We don't capture stats for the classifieds but maybe one, maybe two legitimate users endure this per year. Possible someone used your email address and you got reported but I won't know until you provide the email address question asked above.

There could possibly be other issues like you're at work and your employer has rigged something to deal with the visitation of external sites or suppose you could have some connection issues but the chances that is the problem seem less likely. Contact us with your email and we'll run a test.

EDIT: I tested the email address associated with your forum account and it worked fine, sent email, everything worked as expected.

----------

